# Belpre homecoming tourn.



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

I was at the home coming Sat ( just visiting not fishing ) and noticed what looked like a large turn out for the bass tourn. they were holding.
I was wondering if anyone knew the results of the tourn. Big bass winning weight etc.
Thanks guys in advance.


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

it took 9.53# to win & BB was a little over 3#
There were 93 teams


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------

